# Schlimmes Familiendrama bei Matt Damon



## Zeh (4 Dez. 2017)

Schauspieler Matt Damon bangt um seinen krebskranken Vater. Seit sieben Jahren leidet Kent Damon schon an Blutkrebs, die Ärzte geben ihm keine Chance mehr auf Heilung. In der letzten Woche hat sich sein Gesundheitszustand dramatisch verschlechtert, offenbar liegt er im Sterben. Damon hat deswegen alle Promo-Termine für seinen neuen Film abgesagt. Er wolle die letzten Momente bei seinem Vater sein, erklärte eine Sprecherin gegenüber der Bild-Zeitung.


----------

